# AaL Lockfutter +Montage



## HechtAnglerSn (3. April 2008)

Hallo
Da jetzt wieder der Sommer beginnt möchte ich wieder damit anfangen den neumühler See zu beangeln(Nachtangeln).Ich habe da bereits letztes jahr geangelt mit ganz gutem erfolg..Allerdings auf Karpfen bzw den tag über auf Raubfische wie Barsche und Hechte.In 2 Nächten hatten wir allerdings anstatt den Boilies mal probeweise Wurm angeboten was uns an 2 Wochenenden 3 Aale bescherte:vik:.
Dieses Jahr will ich nun gezielt auf Aal gehen allerdings habe ich noch keine große Erfahrung mit dem Aalangeln.ich wollte fragen ob mir villeicht jemand eine Aalmontage (Also ne Anleitung) schicken kann bzw en Link geben kann. Und dann als zweites wär es super wenn jemand noch en gutes Aallockfutter zum selbstmachen hat..da ich noch Schüler bin und sehn muss wo mein geld bleibt

Naja Danke schon mal im Voraus


----------



## HechtAnglerSn (3. April 2008)

*AW: AaL Lockfutter +Montage*

Wegen dem Aallockstoff..am liebsten waers mir in Teigform  =)


----------



## upahde (3. April 2008)

*AW: AaL Lockfutter +Montage*

Hallo,

also Montage mache ich so einfach wie möglich.35er Hauptschnur, 30gr Blei bei langsam fliesenden Gewässer, 30er Vorfach mit 4er Wurmhaken, das war´s schon.

Als Lockmittel nehme ich machmal einen Futterkorb anstelle des Bleies und fülle ihn mit Köderfischstücken .

Den Tauwurm prepariere ich noch mit Aalkiller. Aber da sind die Meinungen sehr unterschiedlich ob es was bringt oder nicht. 

Ich denke mal du wirst am besten selbst die verschiedensten Lockmittel am Gewässer ausprobieren müssen denn meine Erfahrungen waren das es von Gewässerabschnitt zu Gewässerabschnitt unterschiedlich ist. 

Desweiteren empfehle ich dir hier mal die suche zu benutzen da findest viele gute Tips zum Aalangeln.

Gruß 
Uwe


----------



## HechtAnglerSn (3. April 2008)

*AW: AaL Lockfutter +Montage*

Danke hilft mir auf jeden Fall schon mal ein gutes stück weiter


----------



## Team Forelli Max (10. April 2008)

*AW: AaL Lockfutter +Montage*

Ich nehme zum Aalangeln derzeit Tauwürmer und Leberstückchen die noch ziemlich blutig sind die Aale stehen förmlich drauf. Letztes Wochenende konnte ich so vier schöne Aale fangen der Größte hatte eine Länge von 63 cm.
Dazu nehme ich ein sehr kurtzes Vorfach und einem großen Haken.
Gruß Max 
|supergri


----------



## Hörnchen (11. April 2008)

*AW: AaL Lockfutter +Montage*

Hallo, das mit dem Futterkorb machen wir auch. Wir stecken dann auch Mistwürmer aus dem Komposthaufen mit rein. Die riechen strreng und ziehen die Aale auch gut an. Falls Du rauchst, laß das mal. Die Aale riechen das Nikotin das von den Fingern an den Wurm kommt.


----------



## Aalhunter33 (4. Mai 2008)

*AW: AaL Lockfutter +Montage*

Petri...ich wollte da mal was anmerken mit dem Rauchen und dann die Würmer auf den Haken ziehen,,,also ich bin Raucher und fange trotzdem meine Aale,,,aber vielleicht liegt es ja an der Tabaksorte ?


----------



## nepomuk (4. Mai 2008)

*AW: AaL Lockfutter +Montage*



Aalhunter33 schrieb:


> Petri...ich wollte da mal was anmerken mit dem Rauchen und dann die Würmer auf den Haken ziehen,,,also ich bin Raucher und fange trotzdem meine Aale,,,aber vielleicht liegt es ja an der Tabaksorte ?


 

Ich qualme auch wie ein Schlot.
Zigarette in Wäscheklammer ist mir zu umständlich,
eine Mundharmonikahalterung wäre für mich praktischer,
könnte ja gleich zehn Kippen in Reihe klemmen.:vik:

Aber ob dann mehr Aal beisst??

Gruß Swen


----------



## Aalhunter33 (4. Mai 2008)

*AW: AaL Lockfutter +Montage*

...lol,bestimmt lockst du dann mit der 10er Glut der Ziggis die Aale an !?! :q


----------



## GuidoOo (4. Mai 2008)

*AW: AaL Lockfutter +Montage*

Also ich will heute auch los gehen und gehe so vor:
Schon recht früh also vor der Dämmeruing die angeln raus...als haken nehme ich nen 6er an grflochtener/mono mix..geht gut^^
dann entweder nen halben tauwurm auf den haken gezogen oder nen halbes-ganzen kleines rotauge...ich bin der meinung das die aale noch seht vorsichtig beissen und somit kleinere happen besser in sich reinschlürfen =)
dann bleibt nnoch zu sagen:
wenns bei euch große schilfgürtel gibt würde ich diese aufsuchen weil sich dort fischbrut aufhällt und viel leben ist...da sind die aale meist nicht weit.. ausserdem such möglichst eine stelle wo fester boden(sand oder so ist)...ob pose oder grund musst du wissen...beim biss auf pose kannst halt besser sehen wohin den aal will #6
Viel erfolg beim Ansitz!


----------



## alfratec (4. Mai 2008)

*AW: AaL Lockfutter +Montage*



HechtAnglerSn schrieb:


> Wegen dem Aallockstoff..am liebsten waers mir in Teigform  =)



Hallo.......  Falls Du einen Madenkorb hast,kann ich Dir drei Tips geben......  1.Ölsardinen aus der Dose....Dose auf.....mit der Gabel zerdrücken(breiig)....ab in den Madenkorb und den Wurm noch einmal duchziehen.......scheinen die Biester gerne zu mögen.  2.Blut vom Schlachter besorgen.....ein Backblech mit Backpapier belegen und eine 1cm dicke Schicht Paniermehl auftragen.....Blut leicht mit warmen Wasser verdünnen und vorsichtig das Paniermehl damit tränken (reichlich)....das ganze bei 60-70 Grad im Ofen trocknen.....Du erhälst ein sehr gutes Lockmittel,was im Maden-/Futterkorb eine extreme Duftwolke abgibt......macht die Biester richtig wild und durch das Trocknen hält das Gemisch sehr lange.  3.Versuch mal mit Wattwurm zu angeln.....wenn Du Erfolg hast dann kannst Du Dir Jod in der Apotheke kaufen.....das ist im Wattwurm stark enthalten......mach Dir eine Lösung zurecht und beträufel Deinen Wurm.....bei uns an der Nordsee gelingt das recht gut.  Wichtig ist bei Korb-Montagen,das Du Dein Haken-Vorfach schön kurz hälst (15-20cm)....so liegt Dein Köder immer nah am Lockfutter.   Viel Spaß beim Aaljagen und Petri ......  alfratec


----------



## GuidoOo (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: AaL Lockfutter +Montage*

also ich war mit meiner methode erfolgreich =) 2 aale konnte ich überreden  und noch viele fehlbisse gehabt....


----------



## SimonHH (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: AaL Lockfutter +Montage*



alfratec schrieb:


> Hallo.......  Falls Du einen Madenkorb hast,kann ich Dir drei Tips geben......  1.Ölsardinen aus der Dose....Dose auf.....mit der Gabel zerdrücken(breiig)....ab in den Madenkorb und den Wurm noch einmal duchziehen.......scheinen die Biester gerne zu mögen.  *2.Blut vom Schlachter besorgen.....ein Backblech mit Backpapier belegen und eine 1cm dicke Schicht Paniermehl auftragen.....Blut leicht mit warmen Wasser verdünnen und vorsichtig das Paniermehl damit tränken (reichlich)....das ganze bei 60-70 Grad im Ofen trocknen.....Du erhälst ein sehr gutes Lockmittel,was im Maden-/Futterkorb eine extreme Duftwolke abgibt......macht die Biester richtig wild und durch das Trocknen hält das Gemisch sehr lange.*  3.Versuch mal mit Wattwurm zu angeln.....wenn Du Erfolg hast dann kannst Du Dir Jod in der Apotheke kaufen.....das ist im Wattwurm stark enthalten......mach Dir eine Lösung zurecht und beträufel Deinen Wurm.....bei uns an der Nordsee gelingt das recht gut.  Wichtig ist bei Korb-Montagen,das Du Dein Haken-Vorfach schön kurz hälst (15-20cm)....so liegt Dein Köder immer nah am Lockfutter.   Viel Spaß beim Aaljagen und Petri ......  alfratec




moin alfratec...

liest sich ganz interessant...käme für mich ganz gut in frage.|supergri
hast du ma n paar mengenangaben?

wäre echt klasse...#6


----------



## alfratec (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: AaL Lockfutter +Montage*



SimonHH schrieb:


> moin alfratec...
> 
> liest sich ganz interessant...käme für mich ganz gut in frage.|supergri
> hast du ma n paar mengenangaben?
> ...




Hi....

Also das Paniermehl hab ich nicht  abgewogen......mein Backblech ist 56x42cm.....wie schon beschrieben ca. 1cm Paniermehlschicht aufschütten.....1 Liter Blut.....Schwein oder Rind...ist egal....ca 200ml (1Glas Wasser) zugegeben und mit einer Sprühflasche oder Ähnlichem auftragen......das Ganze sollte knetfeucht sein.....dann wie beschrieben im Ofen trocknen.....meistens klebt das Blut das Mehl zu einer Platte....wie ein Kuchen.....den dann einfachmit den Fingern zerbröseln  und beim Ansitz wie Feedern mit dem Teich-/Flußwasser befeuchten....
Wenn Du noch Blut über hast....einfach einfrieren.

Was sich bei dieser Methode gut als Köder anbietet sind Innereien (Leber,Herz,Magen),z.B. vom Geflügel.......erhälst Du in der Regel auch beim Schlachter.......
Oder beim Tierfachhandel.....dort kaufe ich tiefgekühlten Pansenmix (Hundefutter)....das Zeug stinkt...es läßt sich damit gut anfüttern (einfach ne Ecke abbrechen und ins Wasser schmeißen)....ggf. auch mehrere Tage anfüttern....und beim Ansitz ein Stück Pansen auf den Haken.

So...ich glaube,nun solltest Du Dein Aalessen zusammen bekommen.....

Petri......:m

Gruß alfratec


----------



## Gizi (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: AaL Lockfutter +Montage*

Das mit dem blut kann ich bestätigen, ich misch es immer so also ohne backen  Gibt auch trockenblut zu kaufen zumindest bringt mein Bruder mir das zeug von der Arbeit mit, die nutzen das für blutwurst oder wie das ekel zeug auch heißt :>


----------



## Matze 28 (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: AaL Lockfutter +Montage*

Na das hört sich ja sehr interessant an mit dem blut und dem futterkorb werde das auch mal prbieren... !   Bis jetzt habe ich immer mit futterkorb und klein geschnittenden tauwürmern geangelt, brachte auch guten erfolg....
 Gruss matze..


----------



## Braunbarsch (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: AaL Lockfutter +Montage*

Kann mir denn einer sagen welcher köder sich am besen für aal eignet ? wie sieht es aus mit tauwurm--fetztenköder---köcherfliegenlarven ???


----------



## Zanderfraek (31. Mai 2008)

*AW: AaL Lockfutter +Montage*

wegen dem Futter:
Katzenfutter(mit Fisch oder Fleisch)
hat bei mir immer gut `gelockt´#6


----------



## Aldaron (18. August 2008)

*AW: AaL Lockfutter +Montage*

Hallo wollte mal Fragen, da ich immer mit Leber in einen Rohr mit Löchern zum Anlocken nehme, was ich 1 tag bevor ich Angeln gehe immer ins Wasser hänge.

Allerdings wie bekomme ich die Leber auf den Harken?

Die ist immer so schwabbelig das die nicht halten will.

Ich benuze TK Leber ausm Supermarkt.


MFG


----------



## sunny (19. August 2008)

*AW: AaL Lockfutter +Montage*

Von welchem Tierchen stammt denn die Leber, vom Schwein oder Huhn? 

Schweineleber ist eigentlich so fest, dass sie gut am Haken hält. Hähnchenleber würde ich nur zum Anlocken mit in den Futterkorb stopfen und als Köder Tauwurm, Hühnerherzen oder Maden verwenden. 
Oder versuch einfach mal frische Leber zu bekommen. Durch das Auftauen wird die Leber, ähnlich wie ein Köderfisch, recht weich.


PS: Wo bekommt ihr denn das Blut her? Geht ihr einfach zum Schlachter und fragt nach nen Becher Blut von einem jungfräulichen Tier, Blutgruppe AB negativ :q? Von welchem Tier nehmt ihr bevorzugt das Blut oder ist das egal?


----------



## Aldaron (19. August 2008)

*AW: AaL Lockfutter +Montage*

Ich habe Putenleben. vielleicht liegts ja da dran.

Ich gehe einfach zum Metzger und hole mir Blut, das was er gerade da hat.

Nur den Blutfaktor kann ich mir nicht aussuchen


----------



## sunny (19. August 2008)

*AW: AaL Lockfutter +Montage*

Jau, daran wird das liegen. Gefügelleber ist im allgemeinen sehr weich. Wüsste auch nicht, wie ich die am Haken befestigen soll |kopfkrat.


----------



## Achim_68 (19. August 2008)

*AW: AaL Lockfutter +Montage*



sunny schrieb:


> Jau, daran wird das liegen. Gefügelleber ist im allgemeinen sehr weich. Wüsste auch nicht, wie ich die am Haken befestigen soll |kopfkrat.



An- bzw. einfrieren...anschliessend aufs Haar oder den Haken ziehen und auswerfen - im Wasser wirds dann schnell wieder weich und gibt Duftstoffe ab


----------



## sunny (19. August 2008)

*AW: AaL Lockfutter +Montage*

Hört sich garnicht mal schlecht an der Vorschlag #6. 

Hast du die Haarmontage schon mal ausprobiert? Habe noch nie davon gehört, dass jemand nen Aal darauf gefangen hat. 

Aber die Leber samt Vorfach einfrieren, müsste eigentlich ganz ausgezeichnet funzen. Dadurch, dass die Leber gefroren ist, kann man diese sogar noch auswerfen.


----------



## Blueba (19. August 2008)

*AW: AaL Lockfutter +Montage*

Ich benutze ne 38er Hauptschnur, da sich die Aale wo ich angele gern am Grund festsetzen.

Bann binde ich mir meine Vorfächer selbst.
30er Vanish-->Geflochtene die weniger als die 38er trägt und schön weich ist --> Haken mit Öse ( mit haarmethode angebunden )

Ich hab gern Geflochtene vorne dran da ich auch auf kleine Waller als beifang hoffe aber Hauptfisch ist der Aal beim Nachtangeln und muss sagen es funzt so gut das die Grundeln selbst geschmack am Wurm finden :-(
Bei nem größerem Haken hab ich nur noch fehlbisse und bei größe um die 8 hab ich die meisten bisse und fangerfolge.

Mfg Blue


----------



## alfratec (19. August 2008)

*AW: AaL Lockfutter +Montage*



Aldaron schrieb:


> Hallo wollte mal Fragen, da ich immer mit Leber in einen Rohr mit Löchern zum Anlocken nehme, was ich 1 tag bevor ich Angeln gehe immer ins Wasser hänge.
> 
> Allerdings wie bekomme ich die Leber auf den Harken?
> 
> ...




Hi.....
Ich würde immer frische Innereien kaufen,da das Einfrieren die Zellstruktur zerstört....dadurch wird z.B. die Leber weich.

Gruß alfratec


----------



## Sargblei (19. August 2008)

*AW: AaL Lockfutter +Montage*

Als ich dem Lennox gestern ne leckere Rinti Geflügelherz Dose aufgemacht habe , kam mir Gedanken , das man mit den Geflügelherzen doch auch auf Aal kann oder ? 
Die sind richtig schön Schnittfest.


----------

